# San Diego, CA group (mostly D&D) looking for a few new players (closed)



## drothgery (Jan 7, 2013)

Due to various real-life events my tabletop group is looking for new players again. We play weekly, on weeknights (currently Wednesdays, but we've done Tuesdays and Thursdays in the past). Currently playing 3.5, but I'd really like to try 13th Age and I've got a few half-formed ideas for a Star Wars Saga game. Reply or PM if interested.

Sadly, due to real-life events my group fell apart.


----------



## Caeduss (Feb 1, 2013)

I am interested, I will inbox you my skype.


----------

